# Thyrogen Treatment



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

I've had TT Dec 11 & finally saw my specialist yesterday!! He's recommended Thyrogen treatment to test my Tg level before deciding whether I need RAI treatment!!!
Have any others had this....what should I expect???
Thanks
toddsgal (Sue)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice!!!

I've had it twice. It's two injections in the rump, on two different but consecutive days.

The first time, I got two knots in each cheek from the injections. I also felt "off" for a couple of weeks. At first, it was mild fatigue and foggy-headedness. Later I had some heart palps and passing jittery feelings. Then it was just a weird "off" feeling (bad description, but it's the best I can do). Things gradually got better and it was MUCH more manageable than going off my meds...it was just weird.

The second time, I had zero side effects. Zippo, none, nothing. Aside from the initial pinch on huge injection, there wasn't even any soreness from the shot. Everything was the same - diet, sleep, meds - so I have absolutely no explanation.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the Thyrogen injections prior to last year's body scan. I experienced nothing out of the ordinary. It was like it never happened (except that it worked to raise my TSH, which is a good thing).

I'm not familiar with using Thyrogen to test Tg levels...are you sure you heard that right? Curious about this. I love learning new things!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I had the Thyrogen injections prior to last year's body scan. I experienced nothing out of the ordinary. It was like it never happened (except that it worked to raise my TSH, which is a good thing).
> 
> I'm not familiar with using Thyrogen to test Tg levels...are you sure you heard that right? Curious about this. I love learning new things!


They say if you are "just" doing Tg and TgAB levels without a WBS, you want "stimulated" blood tests. That is, if there is residual tissue and you stay on your meds and don't use thyrogen, the suppression will make the blood tests not as accurate. So, thyrogen is an easy way to get stimulated results without going hypo. At least, that's what my endo says we'll be doing this September.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting - thanks, joplin!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!!! Yes my specialist is using it as a dignostic tool before RAI!? New to me also!! I'm waiting to hear from our insurance company IF they'll cover the cost ($2000.00)!! But it us scheduled for June 9 & 10 with blood work June 13!!
I'll keepyou all informed!!
As for my ongoing Synthroid....125, I've been experiencing horrible body/joint pain, weight gain and not sleeping through the night gas been horrible!!
I had blood work done Monday....waiting for results, fingers crossed


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Question Joplin, why did you have the treatment twice?? Wonder if my Tg comes back that I need RAI - will I need Thyrogen again??
Hmmm, interesting??? And expensive!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I had it for my annual scans/blood work. So, once in 2012 and once in 2013.

The way it worked at my hospital is you got a shot on Monday and then your second shot on Tuesday. Fifteen mins after my second shot, blood was drawn. Those results were available the next day (Wednesday).

I got my tracer dose Wednesday & had my scan Friday. If I needed a therapy level RAI dose, I would have received that on that Friday.

Thyrogen will elevate your TSH for a number of days. So, should your Tg be elevated, they should be able to do RAI at the same time.

Slightly tangential, but this is the reason they still advise doing the LID, just in case. I don't know if they've talked to you about that?


----------

